# tescos



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello not sure if this works.
Alex


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: deffo


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: No wonder Tesco's declared a downturn in profits.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Welcome to Celebrity Ready Steady Cook.

So Anthony, you had £5 to spend...what's in your bag?

"Organic chicken, langoustines, rice, stock, wine, scallops,
onions, garlic, stilton, brie, goats-cheese and 3 bottles of Cava 
and a bottle of Blue Nun

and I have £2.74 left over".


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Re Ready Steady Cook - I'll bet he stole the show !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Ready, Steady, Crook


----------



## n16mct (Jan 20, 2012)

Classic!


----------



## nemoid (Oct 16, 2011)

:lol:


----------

